# Brake pads for zero gravity w/aluminum rims



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Currently using the yellow SwissStop pads that came with the brakes. These are compatible with either carbon or aluminum rims and performance is OK on alum but I was wondering if I would get better performance with other pads as I will be using alum rims only on this bike. I understand that any 2000 or newer campy compatible pads will fit.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Yellow is a good compromise. For aluminum braking surfaces only try the SwissStop green. They last longer too.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> Yellow is a good compromise. For aluminum braking surfaces only try the SwissStop green. They last longer too.


I being a light weight rider use all weather (soft) pads all the time for less rim wear.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

+1 on swiss stop green. Also try Kool stop red. Shimano pads (a harder compound) rip up my AC Classics and Reynolds Alta Race rims.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

OK, did the SwissStop greens and they function extremely well. Will likely use this type of pad on other bikes also. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## nkrax (Jan 12, 2005)

does anyone know if the yellow pads that come with the Zero's are lighter than most pads, or are they pretty standard. i have had mine for about a year now and am looking to replace. it sounds like the green are the way to go. i am using mine of a set of Ksyrium Premiums...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

nkrax said:


> does anyone know if the yellow pads that come with the Zero's are lighter than most pads, or are they pretty standard. i have had mine for about a year now and am looking to replace. it sounds like the green are the way to go. i am using mine of a set of Ksyrium Premiums...


Same weight. If you don't ride in really wet condtions, Swiss Stop Blacks are great. Green is for really wet weather and ceramic rims.


----------

